# Post rapture check-in



## JFS (May 22, 2011)

Just want to see if we lost anyone.

Since the departed probably have better things to do than banter here (and who knows about the internet connections in heaven anyway) I guess the best way to see who's gone is for the rest of us to show we are still here.


----------



## bullethead (May 22, 2011)

Check


----------



## oldenred (May 22, 2011)

Dang, and I was so looking forward to the price of gas going down with the supply demand dropping so much. Shucks


----------



## atlashunter (May 22, 2011)

It was a metaphorical rapture...


----------



## bad0351 (May 22, 2011)

Guess I can take off my brace.....I thought they said "rupture"


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 22, 2011)

I felt something pulling at me, but it turned out it was just a bad burrito dragging me to the out house...


----------



## ambush80 (May 22, 2011)

My dog's missing.....


----------



## TTom (May 23, 2011)

Still here, where I expected to be, but have not been able to grab up any freebies from the raptured. Had to cancel the rapture shopping trips.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (May 23, 2011)

Yep, ran up a big bar tab last night, expecting to be "saved" from it, but no luck....


----------



## dawg2 (May 23, 2011)

I was on a plane so I figured I would be safe from the "earthquakes."


----------



## Huntinfool (May 23, 2011)

I've got money that he's gonna come out and say that what he ACTUALLY predicted was a gigantic tornado in MO....

Who wants to go in?


----------



## TheBishop (May 23, 2011)

I'm not taking that bet.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 23, 2011)

Small "calculation error"...."but I was RIGHT!"


Horrible thing that happened out there.  Not making light of it.  But I can just about promise you he'll figure out a way that his calcs predicted something.


----------



## bullethead (May 23, 2011)

Don't forget the Volcano in Iceland, he will most certainly link that with the twister and say they were warnings of the things to come.


----------



## ambush80 (May 25, 2011)

My dog's still missing......


----------



## stringmusic (May 25, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> My dog's still missing......



Have you been feeding it?


----------



## TTom (May 25, 2011)

He's recalculated AGAIN and now says October 21 2011 is the new date.

Preparing for my shopping trips, Oh and even more time spent preparing set up photo jokes about the rapture. 

Truck in the road no driver just clothing at the wheel.

Clothes in the yard along with the lawnmower.


----------



## ambush80 (May 25, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Have you been feeding it?



I figure she's been lifted up and doesn't need Earthly kibble anymore.


----------



## stringmusic (May 25, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> I figure she's been lifted up and doesn't need Earthly kibble anymore.



Maybe????


----------



## emusmacker (May 26, 2011)

TTom said:


> He's recalculated AGAIN and now says October 21 2011 is the new date.
> 
> Preparing for my shopping trips, Oh and even more time spent preparing set up photo jokes about the rapture.
> 
> ...



No, he is just a dumb atheist that don't believe in Jesus or God. No wonder he's been wrong.  If he really knew what the Bible said that no man knoweth the hour then he wouldn't look so stupid.  ..Dumb non believer.


----------



## atlashunter (May 27, 2011)

That's not a very nice thing to say about one of your fellow flock members...


----------



## ambush80 (May 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> No, he is just a dumb atheist that don't believe in Jesus or God. No wonder he's been wrong.  If he really knew what the Bible said that no man knoweth the hour then he wouldn't look so stupid.  ..Dumb non believer.



Are you trying to say that YOU are a better Bible "Discerner" than he is?  He's pretty old man.  Looks like he's been talking to god for quite some time.


----------



## jmar28 (May 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> No, he is just a dumb atheist that don't believe in Jesus or God. No wonder he's been wrong.  If he really knew what the Bible said that no man knoweth the hour then he wouldn't look so stupid.  ..Dumb non believer.



wow....no wonder why some people want nothing to do with religion.....way to go dude......


----------



## emusmacker (May 27, 2011)

Was I wrong?  No he was wrong, AGAIN, and also in 94, and guess what, his next prediction will be WRONG to.  

I am a better Bible discerner because the Bible says no man knoweth the time that the rapture will take place.

Funny how people defend such idiocracy, but then when that person, "miscalculates" and is called stupid, then I get jumped on.  

Also he is not a fellow flock member. The Bible also warns of angels of darkness pretending to be angels of light.  Course you got to READ the Bible to know that.


----------



## atlashunter (May 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Was I wrong?  No he was wrong, AGAIN, and also in 94, and guess what, his next prediction will be WRONG to.
> 
> I am a better Bible discerner because the Bible says no man knoweth the time that the rapture will take place.
> 
> ...



Yep, gotta READ the Bible to know that!

Matthew 7
1 	Judge not, that ye be not judged.
2 	For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again.
3 	And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye?


----------



## ambush80 (May 27, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> Yep, gotta READ the Bible to know that!
> 
> Matthew 7
> 1 	Judge not, that ye be not judged.
> ...





"Objection!  Out of context, Your Honor!!!!"

Just thought I'd beat them to it.


----------



## atlashunter (May 27, 2011)

It's kind of like watching one alchemist ridicule another don't you think?

Predict a 2,000 year old zombie is going to come through the clouds on a white horse and sweep up believers who will get new bodies and it's all good. But try to pinpoint a date that this will happen and you're an idiot.


----------



## ambush80 (May 28, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> It's kind of like watching one alchemist ridicule another don't you think?
> 
> Predict a 2,000 year old zombie is going to come through the clouds on a white horse and sweep up believers who will get new bodies and it's all good. But try to pinpoint a date that this will happen and you're an idiot.



Or watching two people at the Quick Trip arguing over who's Lotto "Hot Number's" book is better.

P.S.  My dog came back; most sinful beast this side of He11.  She said the angels tried to get her but she kicked and bit till they let her go.


----------



## JFS (May 28, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> Predict a 2,000 year old zombie is going to come through the clouds on a white horse and sweep up believers who will get new bodies and it's all good. But try to pinpoint a date that this will happen and you're an idiot.


----------



## emusmacker (May 28, 2011)

Atlas, the Bible also says there are many FALSE PROPHETS among us, and also to be aware of those doctrines and not be carried away by strange doctrines.  Btw, what are you doing quoting the Bible, it's all lies according to certain folks. Again, until I'm proven wrong, then I stand on faith.  You and the rest of the UFO believers, and God haters can believe like you want. I'm done with this foolishness.

My last words is a prayer that Jesus, whom you don't believe in said. Father forgive them for they know not what they do.


----------



## atlashunter (May 29, 2011)

If Harold Camping is a false prophet then so was Jesus Christ himself. The only difference between you and Mr Camping is not what you predict will happen but when you predict it will happen.


----------

